# apóstrofe/apóstrofo



## [ Manzanitah ]

Recientemente en el colegio una compañera nos hizo una pregunta: ¿Cómo se le llama a este signo: " ' "? ¿Apóstrofe o apóstrofo?

La respuesta unánime, incluso la de la profesora de lengua y literatura, fue que se le dice "apóstrofe"

Si se los preguntaran a ustedes, ¿cuál sería su respuesta?


----------



## Honeypum

Creo que es "apóstrofo"... al menos así lo había aprendido cuando iba al colegio.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Holah y bienvenidah Manzanitah!

Una sola profesora de literatura me dijo que no era apóstrofe sino *apóstrofo*. Si lo chequeás en el DRAE vas a ver la diferencia. Creo que la mayoría de los Argentinos lo conocen como apóstrofe, pero lo correcto es con *o*.

¡Saludos!


----------



## [ Manzanitah ]

Sip, a eso quería llegar.. Apóstrofo es el término correcto, pero acá, al menos donde vivo yo, se lo llama erróneamente apóstrofe >.<


----------



## Honeypum

Like an Angel said:


> ¡Holah y bienvenidah Manzanitah!
> 
> Una sola profesora de literatura me dijo que no era apóstrofe sino *apóstrofo*. Si lo chequeás en el DRAE vas a ver la diferencia. Creo que la mayoría de los Argentinos lo conocen como apóstrofe, pero lo correcto es con *o*.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
¡Qué curioso! Yo también soy de Argentina y me habían enseñado "apóstrofo"... jeje benditos mis profesores (fui a colegio de curas).


----------



## Tadeo

Acabo de tener una clase al respecto.

Apóstrofo:signo de puntuación (')
Apóstrofe: Recurso literario que consiste en coratar de pronto el hilo del discurso o narración para  dirigir la palabra con vehemencia en segunda persona a una o varias personas  presentes o ausentes, vivas o muertas, o a seres abstractos.

Al menos esto está establecido en el DRAE.
Sin embargo, comunmente, al menos en México la gente usa apóstrofe para dirigirse al signo de puntuación. Es un error que inclusive algunos profesores cometen.


----------



## Jellby

[ Manzanitah ];1468297 said:
			
		

> La respuesta unánime, incluso la de la profesora de lengua y literatura, fue que se le dice "apóstrofe"



Respuesta unánimemente incorrecta.

(Por cierto, "apóstrofe" como figura retórica es de género ambiguo, tanto "el" como "la" pueden aplicarse).


----------



## Dama de noche

Aquí otra más que le llamaba "apóstrofe", y casi siempre lo he oído así.

Creo que puede ser una influencia del inglés (leído a lo castellano), ya que aprendí la palabra de pequeña al comenzar con el inglés.

Nuestra profesora no nos corregía esa palabra, solo nos decía que debíamos llamarlo "genitivo sajón" (al apóstrofo, no al apóstrofo más la "s").  Mi prima, que iba unos cursos por delante de mí, también recuerda cómo nos enseñaban en clases de inglés a llamar genitivo sajón al apóstrofo.


----------



## tatius

Hilo de confesiones: aquí otra burra que siempre lo ha llamado "apóstrofe".

En mi caso puede deberse a mi educación francesa, ya que en francés se pronuncia algo como "apostróf". Y en español decidí plantarle una "e" al final, lástima.

____
PD: ¿Buscamos quizá atenuantes, Dama de noche?


----------



## pejeman

[ Manzanitah ];1468297 said:
			
		

> Recientemente en el colegio una compañera nos hizo una pregunta: ¿Cómo se le llama a este signo: " ' "? ¿Apóstrofe o apóstrofo?
> 
> La respuesta unánime, incluso la de la profesora de lengua y literatura, fue que se le dice "apóstrofe"
> 
> Si se los preguntaran a ustedes, ¿cuál sería su respuesta?


 
¡Bendito sea Dios!. Ahora que aprendo que ese signo pinchurriento se llama "apóstrofo" y no "apóstrofe", descubro que en Español ya no se usa.


----------



## [ Manzanitah ]

¿Cómo que ya no se usa? =/


----------



## mirx

Yo tambièn soy de Mèxico, y para mì un apòstrofe y un apòstrofo siempre han sido cosas distintas, si se refrieren al signo que normalmente se utiliza en inglès o en palabras abreviadas en espaniol, pues ese se llama apòstrofo.


----------



## Chaf

Entre tanto que me alistaba para contestar a uno de los exponentes en el foro: tilde vs. acento, en el que mencionó la palabra apóstrofo, ya que pensé que estaba utilizándola incorrectamente, porque debía ser, según yo, apóstrofe, me di cuenta que ambas son palabras reales, pero de significados totalmente distintos.
 
He aquí comparto con ustedes los resultados que encontré.
 
 
*apóstrofe *
*s.amb. *Figura retórica consistente en dirigir la palabra en tono emocionado a una persona o cosa personificada, generalmente utilizando la segunda persona e interrumpiendo el hilo del discurso: _Tenemos un ejemplo de apóstrofe en el verso de Espronceda Para y óyeme, oh Sol, yo te saludo. _
ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _apostrophe_, y este del griego _apostrophé_ (acción de apartarse).
ORTOGRAFÍA: Dist. de _apóstrofo_.



 
*apóstrofo *
*s.m. *En ortografía, signo gráfico que se emplea para indicar la elisión de una letra o de una cifra: _Un ejemplo de uso del apóstrofo en francés se da en el artículo determinado singular cuando el sustantivo al que acompaña empieza por vocal: l'enfant $ l(e) enfant, l'eau $ l(a) eau. _
ETIMOLOGÍA: Del griego _apóstrophos_ (que se aparta).
ORTOGRAFÍA: Dist. de _apóstrofe_..
USO: Por influencia del inglés, se usa mucho en la indicación de un año: _'96 (1996)_.



Chaf.


----------



## pepone

Toda mi vida le llame apostrofe a este signo '. 

Resulta q de un momento a otro descubro q apostrofe tiene otra definicion q hace referencia a un cambio en el discurso, y q ese mencionado signo es apostrofo.

Alguien me da una mano?, estaba toda mi vida errado???


----------



## fsabroso

pepone said:


> Toda mi vida le llame apostrofe a este signo '.
> 
> Resulta que de un momento a otro descubro que apostrofe tiene otra definición que hace referencia a un cambio en el discurso, y que ese mencionado signo es apostrofo.
> 
> Alguien me da una mano?, estaba toda mi vida errado???


Hola:

No entiendo porque, el DRAE dice "*apóstrofe*".


----------



## Bocha

Hola Pepone:

Si te sirve de consuelo. Te puedo asegurar que yo también estaba convencido de que siempre se decía _apóstrofe _tanto para el el signo ortográfico (') como para la figura retórica. Apóstrofo me sonaba a italiano. pero no... Apóstrofo es el nombre que le corresponde al signo ('), y _apóstrofe_ es la figura retórica.

Y si... reconozcámolo, hemos vivido en el oprobio del error... pero ¡albricias!
¡Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena!  

Saludos.

(NB: es conveniente que los mensajes tengan las palabras completas, los q's quedan feos)


----------



## pepone

Bocha said:


> Hola Pepone:
> 
> Si te sirve de consuelo. Te puedo asegurar qur yo también estaba convencido de que siempre se decía _apóstrofe _tanto para el el signo ortográfico (') como para la figura retórica. Apóstrofo me sonaba a italiano. pero no... Apóstrofo es el nombre que le corresponde al signo ('), y _apóstrofe_ es la figura retórica.
> 
> Y si... reconozcámolo, hemos vivido en el oprobio del error... pero ¡albricias!
> ¡Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena!
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> (NB: es conveniente que los mensajes tengan las palabras completas, los q's quedan feos)



En buena hora hemos descubierto Bocha q se dice apostrofo, nunca es tarde, siento q el peine me llego cuando ya estoy pelado (hablo de mi bocha). Sin animo de ofender la tuya.
saludos


----------



## mirx

pepone said:


> En buena hora hemos descubierto Bocha q se dice apostrofo, nunca es tarde, siento q el peine me llego cuando ya estoy pelado (hablo de mi bocha). Sin animo de ofender la tuya.
> saludos


 
Yo también le digo apóstrofe al signo y creo que le voy a decir así hasta el día que me muera. Es como si de pronto alguien viene y me dice que el color blanco no se llama blanco sino negro.

Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

mirx said:


> Yo también le digo apóstrofe al signo y creo que le voy a decir así hasta el día que me muera. Es como si de pronto alguien viene y me dice que el color blanco no se llama blanco sino negro.
> 
> Saludos.


Comparto y apoyo la moción.


----------



## pepone

Hay que recolectar firmas, y vamos a cerciorar que nuestra mocion es digna de ser desarrollada, SOMOS MAS!!


----------



## BETOREYES

Pues he preguntado a varios de mis compañeros ¿cómo se llama la "comillita" que en inglés sirve para indicar posesión entre otras cosas (')? y todos me han dicho que apóstrof*e. *(hagan la prueba)
Supongo que es por influencia del inglés (apostrophe), porque la verdad es que en el español este signo SIEMPRE se ha llamado apóstrof*o*


----------



## lixi777

Personalmente creía que era apóstrofe, así me enseñaron...
Incluso cuando estudiaba inglés, el popular "apostrofe, ese" ('s) decía mi profe.
Ahora que me estoy preparando para postular a la universidad, a mis 17 años! recien me vengo a enterar por casualidad que era apóstofo :S
Me parece increíble que tanta gente viva sin saberlo y bueno todo empieza con nuestros profes ps, a ellos tampoco les enseñaron eso, y es una cadena no? es algo loco
Lo bueno es poco a poco ir corrigiendo ess errores 
salu2


----------



## carzante

Siempre he sabido que era "apóstrofo" y así lo he utilizado siempre, a veces bajo la mirada de extrañeza de algún desinformado profesor. Es cierto que en España se dice y oye más "apóstrofe" y me pregunto por qué.


----------



## mirk

pejeman said:


> ¡Bendito sea Dios!. Ahora que aprendo que ese signo pinchurriento se llama "apóstrofo" y no "apóstrofe", descubro que en Español ya no se usa.



Ay Pejeman, ¡siempre me haces reír! 

Yo lo conocía como "apóstrofe" y como lo dijeron mis maestros en la primaria, jamás lo cuestioné.  Ahora descubro que me enseñaron mentiras... Ni dónde localizarlos para reclamarles, ¡caray!


----------



## chaquira16

carzante said:


> Siempre he sabido que era "apóstrofo" y así lo he utilizado siempre, a veces bajo la mirada de extrañeza de algún desinformado profesor. Es cierto que en España se dice y oye más "apóstrofe" y me pregunto por qué.


 
Creo, carzante, que por influencia del recurso literario, que se aprendía antes que el nombre del signo gráfico  llamado apóstrofo.
¿Qué opinas?

Es muy frecuente la confusión entre términos poco usuales ( me refiero a la denominación).
 Saludos
Carmen


----------



## Betildus

mirk said:


> Ay Pejeman, ¡siempre me haces reír!
> 
> Yo lo conocía como "apóstrofe" y como lo dijeron mis maestros en la primaria, jamás lo cuestioné. Ahora descubro que me enseñaron mentiras... Ni dónde localizarlos para reclamarles, ¡caray!


 
 a mi también me lo enseñaron mal............pero mis profes murieron que rato ¡me imagino!.

Pero una cosa sí, JAMAS MORIRA el *apóstrofo* .
Ese "signo pinchurriento" como le llamas pejeman me da muchos quebraderos de cabeza en una query (SELECT.......), instrucción "computina"


----------



## carzante

chaquira16 said:


> Creo, carzante, que por influencia del recurso literario, que se aprendía antes que el nombre del signo gráfico  llamado apóstrofo.



Tienes razón, seguramente era así hace años cuando en la asignatura de Literatura realmente se aprendía literatura, y un rapaz de diez u once años ya sabía en qué consiste el apóstrofe literario.

Hoy en día, la enseñanza de la literatura es mucho más ligera (más _light_, que dicen los modernos), y salvo que uno tenga la suerte de dar con un buen profesor o profesora (que también los hay), se aprende antes qué es el apóstrofo en clase de inglés. Por ser más joven que tú, éste fue mi caso, por desgracia. 

Y, dicho sea de paso, te explican qué es un apóstrofo (llamándolo "apóstrofe", claro) de paso por la lección del genitivo sajón, y en su día yo me preguntaba qué demonios era aquello del "genitivo" (lo de "sajón al menos me sonaba). Qué desastre el plan de estudios: aprende uno antes qué es el genitivo en clase de Inglés que en clase de Lengua. Esto es tanto como enterarse de que uno se ha muerto por la esquela en el periódico. 

Salud, Carmen


----------



## litelchau

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​ 

Hola a todos:
Un hilo reciente sobre la apócope, me ha hecho pensar, no sé por qué, en el apóstrofo. Por ejemplo, el usado en el genitivo sajón del inglés.

Mi pregunta es: ¿soléis usar ese nombre o "apóstrofe"? ¿No creéis que el error está más extendido que el nombre correcto? Yo oigo apóstrofe incluso en boca de profesores de inglés.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

litelchau said:


> Yo oigo apóstrofe incluso en boca de profesores de inglés.


Bueno, eso se puede explicar.  Lo malo sería que lo oyeras en boca de profesores de español 

Por mis pagos siempre he oído _apóstrofo_.


----------



## Pinairun

litelchau said:


> Hola a todos:
> Un hilo reciente sobre la apócope, me ha hecho pensar, no sé por qué, en el apóstrofo. Por ejemplo, el usado en el genitivo sajón del inglés.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: ¿soléis usar ese nombre o "apóstrofe"? ¿No creéis que el error está más extendido que el nombre correcto? Yo oigo apóstrofe incluso en boca de profesores de inglés.
> 
> Saludos


 
Antes de saber qué era un/una "apóstrofe" (por cuestión de edad), aprendí a usar el _genitivo sajón_ (tampoco sabía qué era un "genitivo sajón" ni de ninguna otra nacionalidad, por la misma causa), pero mi profe de inglés (que era británico, por eso quiero disculparlo) me dijo que había que usar el apóstrofe. Y así estuve haciéndolo hasta que descubrí la verdad.
Aun así, de vez en cuando vuelvo a mis raíces...


----------



## SDLX Master

Apócope y apóstrofe son dos cosas diferentes.
El primero es la reducción de una palabra a su primera sílaba para identificarla. Ej, *San* en vez de Santo. Lo opuesto al apócope es el aféresis que no es otra cosa que  la reducción de una palabra a su última sílaba para identificarla. Ej, *ora* en vez de ahora.
El apóstrofe es un signo de puntuación. (*'*)


----------



## litelchau

Precisamente este es el motivo del hilo, porque el nombre de este signo de puntuación es apóstrofo y no apóstrofe, aunque mi impresión es que el error está muy extendido y son mayoría los que usan mal la palabra.


----------



## ManPaisa

SDLX Master said:


> El apóstrofe es un signo de puntuación. (*'*)


*Apóstrofe, *como nombre de signo de puntuación,no existe en español.  Es *apóstrofo*.


> Lo opuesto al apócope


Otro error.  Es *a* _*la *apócope._

PD - El creador del hilo entiende perfectamente la diferencia entre la apócope y el apóstrofo.  Lo que él pregunta tiene que ver con el solecismo _apóstrofe_, que tú mismo acabas de usar.


----------



## elmg

litelchau said:


> Precisamente este es el motivo del hilo, porque el nombre de este signo de puntuación es apóstrofo y no apóstrofe, aunque mi impresión es que el error está muy extendido y son mayoría los que usan mal la palabra.


 
Yo creo lo mismo. Tanto *el* apócope como el *apóstrofe* lo enseñan en las escuelas en Argentina. Y fui a una escuela considerada "de alto nivel"...


----------



## litelchau

He hecho una prueba en google.

He escrito "apóstrofo genitivo sajón" y hay más ejemplos de _apóstrofe_ que de _apóstrofo_. Pero lo más curioso es que la máquina me responde:

   "quizás quiso decir _apóstrofe genitivo sajón_".

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> 4. ¿Apóstrofo o apóstrofe?
> El signo que indica la elisión de una palabra o frase se llama apóstrofo: ¡eso sí pa'qué, su persona! Esa especie de tilde que va después de pa es el apóstrofo. Al escribir arábigos también se usa (1'000.500) para indicar millón. En inglés es necesario para el posesivo sajón: Helen's papers (los papeles de Elena), Henry's pencil (el lápiz de Enrique). *La palabra apóstrofe también existe y con ella se denomina una figura literaria o retórica, que acude a la elisión intencional para que el lector u oyente medite y asimile el discurso.*


Del diario El Tiempo, Colombia

En el CREA se puede encontrar algún que otro ejemplo de su uso con el significado de apóstrofo:



> Dávila (De Avila), Dávalos (de Avalos), Daza (de Aza), Devia(De Hevia), Dorrego (De Orrego), o se marca con un apóstrofe en apellidos extranjeros D'Alburquerque, D'Alencon, D'Andurain. ¿Se debe considerar existente la preposición en estos apellidos?


AÑO: 1934AUTOR: Thayer Ojeda, TomásTÍTULO: Discurso en la Academia ChilenaPAÍS: CHILETEMA: 14.Oratoria y discursoPUBLICACIÓN: Academia Chilena (Santiago de Chile), 1934

Por estos lados, con el significado de signo ortográfico, es más común apóstofe que apóstrofo, pienso yo.


----------



## Namarne

litelchau said:


> Precisamente este es el motivo del hilo, porque el nombre de este signo de puntuación es apóstrofo y no apóstrofe, aunque mi impresión es que el error está muy extendido y son mayoría los que usan mal la palabra.


Respondiendo a tu pregunta inicial, yo me encontraba entre esa mayoría hasta hace muy poquito. Y sobre lo de que apócope es término femenino, tema del otro hilo, me he desayunado hoy, para más inri. De modo que creo que sí, que la gente nos confundimos bastante con estas dos palabras.


----------



## elmg

litelchau said:


> He hecho una prueba en google.
> 
> He escrito "apóstrofo genitivo sajón" y hay más ejemplos de _apóstrofe_ que de _apóstrofo_. Pero lo más curioso es que la máquina me responde:
> 
> "quizás quiso decir _apóstrofe genitivo sajón_".
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?


 
Creo que, puesto que desde hace un tiempo a esta parte, Google resuelve el 90% de nuestras dudas y no sólo respecto a idiomas, tenemos dos opciones: o incorporamos apóstrofe o dejamos de usar Google.


----------



## litelchau

Para resolver dudas hay que dejar de usar google, desde luego, pero para ver la frecuencia de los errores es estupendo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Ya que está casi todo dicho sobre el apóstrofo, agregaré algunas cosas _raras_ encontradas en el DRAE 
y relacionadas con éste y con el otro término.


> *apostrofar.*
> *1*. tr. Dirigir apóstrofes.
> Faltaría una segunda entrada ('*apostrofar 2.*') para designar la colocación de un apóstrofo en una palabra.





> *apóstrofo.*
> (Del gr. _ἀπόστροφος_).
> *1.* m. Signo ortográfico (') que indica la elisión de una o más letras o cifras. _(no recuerdo haber visto jamás una cifra apostrofada; en ese caso pensaría que se trata de la abreviatura de minuto)_


----------



## litelchau

En España se celebraron las Olimpiadas de Barcelona '92.

Creo que este sería un ejemplo con cifras.


----------



## Lexinauta

Pero ese ejemlo no pertenece al idioma español, según el DPD:


> *3.* Hay que evitar los siguientes usos del apóstrofo, ajenos al español, y que se deben al influjo del inglés:
> *a) *Cuando aparece en sustitución de las dos primeras cifras de un año:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _’82_ por _1982._ Si se desea hacer la abreviación, lo que es frecuente en la expresión de acontecimientos relevantes celebrados en ciertos años, no debe utilizarse el apóstrofo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Barcelona ’92 _(Juegos Olímpicos). Basta con las dos últimas cifras del año, que pueden unirse o no con guion a la palabra precedente: _Barcelona 92 _o_ Barcelona-92._


----------



## ManPaisa

Lexinauta said:


> Pero ese ejemlo no pertenece al idioma español, según el DPD:



En resumidas cuentas, el DRAE tiene información incorrecta o desactualizada. El DPD y la Gramática tienen la última palabra.

Del DPD:


> *1.* Como  usos propios de la lengua española, se distinguen principalmente dos:
> *a) *Para  indicar, en ediciones actuales no modernizadas de textos antiguos, sobre todo  poéticos, la elisión de la vocal final de determinadas palabras (preposiciones,  artículos, conjunciones) cuando la que sigue empieza por vocal: _d’aquel_  (por _de aquel)_, _l’aspereza_ (por _la aspereza_), _qu’es_  (por _que es_).
> *b) *Para  reflejar, en la escritura, la supresión de sonidos que se produce en ciertos  niveles de la lengua oral. Aparece con frecuencia en textos literarios cuando el  autor desea reproducir el habla de personajes de escasa cultura: _«Sacúdete el  vestidito, m’ija, pa’que se nos salga el mal agüero»_ (Hayen _Calle_  [Méx. 1993]).


----------



## SDLX Master

ManPaisa said:


> *Apóstrofe, *como nombre de signo de puntuación,no existe en español. Es *apóstrofo*.
> Otro error. Es *a* _*la *apócope._
> 
> PD - El creador del hilo entiende perfectamente la diferencia entre la apócope y el apóstrofo. Lo que él pregunta tiene que ver con el solecismo _apóstrofe_, que tú mismo acabas de usar.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Si bien las fuentes autorizadas lo citan de esa manera, no exagero al decir que jamás se nos enseñó que así fuera. Supongo que debe ser un craso error generado por el uso y costumbre.


----------



## Anjinha1109

Mi apellido es Italiano... soy Argentina y lo sigo usando  D'Agos...


----------

